
Show HN: Cryptocoin portfolio without signup - nomis
https://coinprices.live/crypto-portfolio
======
nomis
Hi, I am the author of this tool. Prices are based on CoinMarketCap (avg of
all exchanges). Data is saved in LocalStorage (cookies) for convenience and
privacy. You can delete portfolio on the page to clear this cookie.
Suggestions are welcomed. I hope you like it.

